# Service Bulletin No.: SB-69-11-01 Date: 02/17/2011 Component(s): AIR BAGS



## djnblood (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anyone have access to the following TSB?

Service Bulletin No.: SB-69-11-01 
Date: 02/17/2011
Component(s): AIR BAGS

All Products Associated with this Service Bulletin 
VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE 2004-2008
•	VOLKSWAGEN EOS 2007-2008
•	VOLKSWAGEN GTI 2006-2008
•	VOLKSWAGEN JETTA 2005-2008
•	VOLKSWAGEN PASSAT 2006-2008
•	VOLKSWAGEN R32 2006-2008
•	VOLKSWAGEN RABBIT 2006-2008

Manufacturer: Volkswagen of America, Inc.
SUMMARY:
VOLKSWAGEN: AIR BAG LIGHT IS ON WITH AN INTERNAL TROUBLE CODE STORED. THIS COULD BE A WIRING PROBLEM. *RM


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Airbag/Seatbelt issue*

I just had a $450 repair that sounds like this. (Not covered by extended warranty - ugh!) 

The airbag warning light came on and would not clear. They replaced the driver's side female seat belt buckle - said the wiring was faulty.

Should this be covered by VW, like a campaign or recall? Or is just advice to the Techs on how to diagnose and repair the issue?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TSB have to be under warranty for it to be covered. If upgraded to recall then they would foot the bill.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

I had an airbag light on my 07..... It was the connector under the seat that wiggled loose when the seat was slid back and forth. They rewired it to a tighter connecting pin assembly and this was covered under warrenty. I thought it was also a recall because it was a safety issue.


----------

